# Shipping from USA



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi everyone......Just found this site.....its great!!!!!

We have just come back from the States after finding our new motorhome (31 foot 2005 Fourwinds Chateau) and have chosen RV Exports Inc in Florida to ship it for us.

Does anyone have any experience with this company as he came very well recommended from all the dealers we went to in Florida.

Any advice good or bad regarding this company will be much appreciated.

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Importing*

Hi

Whilst you have already done the deal, I thought this previous post fitted in well

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-13503-importing.html

You could maybe contact John directly as he may know of the firm you intend to deal with.

Rapide561


----------

